
Show HN: Jasper – Jekyll Port of Casper, the Medium-Like Ghost Default’s Theme - Pym
https://github.com/Pym/Jasper
======
fiatjaf
Just a random question: what is the reasoning behind the class name and HTML
element choices you made?

For example, [https://github.com/Pym/Jasper/blob/gh-
pages/_layouts/page.ht...](https://github.com/Pym/Jasper/blob/gh-
pages/_layouts/page.html#L11) has a <section>. Why not <article>?

Another example, why "page-title" and "page-description" on
[https://github.com/Pym/Jasper/blob/gh-
pages/_includes/header...](https://github.com/Pym/Jasper/blob/gh-
pages/_includes/header.html#L16-L17)? Why not just "title" and "description"?

~~~
Pym
The choice was to match Casper as much as possible.

All Jasper's assets came from Casper, so I didn't chose any markup. I just
reused Casper templates and translated those for Jekyll :)

Here are the original Casper files related to the two files you mentioned:

[1]
[https://github.com/TryGhost/Casper/blob/master/page.hbs#L25](https://github.com/TryGhost/Casper/blob/master/page.hbs#L25)

[2]
[https://github.com/TryGhost/Casper/blob/master/index.hbs#L14...](https://github.com/TryGhost/Casper/blob/master/index.hbs#L14-L15)

As you can see if you compare both repositories, Jasper is a direct port of
Casper but with less code repetitions!

BTW, here is the <article> you're looking for:
[https://github.com/Pym/Jasper/blob/gh-
pages/_layouts/page.ht...](https://github.com/Pym/Jasper/blob/gh-
pages/_layouts/page.html#L5)

But I can't really answer that second question, I think you'll have to ask
Casper authors:

[https://github.com/TryGhost/Casper/blob/master/assets/css/sc...](https://github.com/TryGhost/Casper/blob/master/assets/css/screen.css#L869-L886)

